# Uninstall, re-install wireless adapter



## kccasey10 (Apr 5, 2008)

I have a Dell Inspiron 6000, with an Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Wireless adapter. How do I uninstall and re-install the wireless adapter (I have no CD)?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Download the driver from Dell support . . Open Device Manager and select the Network Adaptor, right click and select Uninstall . . then run the new driver installation file and reboot . .


----------

